
Pointless Job Requirements - adrianhoward
https://adrianhoward.com/posts/pointless-job-requirements/
======
Minor49er
This has been going on forever. The most prominent example that I think of is
when developers would see postings for 10+ years Java experience at a time
when Java wasn't even 10 years old. It's the same sort of thing that the
author is describing.

Most companies have an idea of what they want in a candidate, but a lot of it
quickly turns into a wishlist. As long as you approach it like that, you'll be
more inclined to apply and thus more likely to land a job.

Chances are, nobody seeing a given job post with these wishlist items will fit
the requirements perfectly. If the employer really wants to fill the role,
they will pick the strongest candidate from the application pool. (And
generally, they want to fill the role because candidate searching isn't
exactly cheap for most companies.)

